# How much Does it Cost to Keep a Buck?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all. I have a few questions regarding owning a buck. I've been thinking about it for a while now, but have a few great friends that have their own bucks I can use, so I am hesitant to buy one.. Anyway, about how much does it cost per year to have a buck? How many does must you have to make it worth keeping a buck all year? I am up to 6 does right now, so I think it should make it worth it to have my own. But then again, I do have those friends close by who I am able to use their bucks for nice stud fees. Maybe someday? I'm just curious.. P.S. I own Nigerian Dwarf goats. Thanks for the input in advance!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've never really thought about how much to keep a buck.

Guess it depends on if you have a place to separate him already?

Feed is not bad other then keeping hay and minerals available, some grain when they are in rut or while they are growing. 

And of course the same things that the girls need he will need. Shelter, bedding, etc...

I personally like having a buck around, don't have to worry about borrowing a buck (I say this as I'm getting ready to borrow one), and well I just like the boys personalities.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Start up cost for the buck as well as fencing for pen and shelter is the most$, I only feed grain during growth and rut and for an adult buck, minerals and hay with pasture from March to August/September.

With a quality breeding however, the sale of his kids will pay for those initial costs as well as upkeep... when he's not used for breeding, he'd be like having a dry doe to keep.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

About the same as a doe, I'd guess (= I'm also planning on getting our own bucks soon so that we can maintain a closed herd. Exciting =D For me, the price for a REALLY good buck will be worth it. I will be extremely picky with my bucks because if you think about it, he is what makes or breaks your future herd. 

He may help pay for himself if you want to offer some breeding services to disease tested herds.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting another buck. But, this time I'll get an older, proven buck. I am (mostly) happy with what my bucks are throwing as far as color/conformation, and this year I'm waiting to see the "fruit" of my labor, when I freshen two does with bloodlines from both my bucks. 

My bucks up-keep is similar to a dry doe. The purchase price is going to be at least twice what I've paid for any doe. (He's really nice.) As long as he's healthy, it's not bad. UC is the main consideration in males. So, I make sure the boys get their AC and acv in the water. 

With 6 does you are right at the "tipping point" were it's probably a good idea to get your own buck. I don't know what your paying for stud fee, but, it's such a pain to have to travel around with your does. However, you can "rent" different bucks and never have to worry about a boy breeding his sister either. So, there are a lot of questions as to "convenience" that only you can answer.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks so much all, for the advice! I will keep an open mind about it. I know I would love to have my own bucks someday, but for now, I am happy to use my friends boys on my girls. There are plenty to choose from in this department, and their stud fees are very reasonable.. I can leave them with the buck for as long as I would like, or I can even sometimes keep him here with my girls.. So, this system is working very well for me right now. Plus, I think I want to have a few more does around, to really make it worth having one.. Thanks again!!


----------



## barb_jess (Dec 17, 2012)

Di said:


> I'm thinking about getting another buck. But, this time I'll get an older, proven buck. I am (mostly) happy with what my bucks are throwing as far as color/conformation, and this year I'm waiting to see the "fruit" of my labor, when I freshen two does with bloodlines from both my bucks.
> 
> My bucks up-keep is similar to a dry doe. The purchase price is going to be at least twice what I've paid for any doe. (He's really nice.) As long as he's healthy, it's not bad. UC is the main consideration in males. So, I make sure the boys get their AC and acv in the water.
> 
> With 6 does you are right at the "tipping point" were it's probably a good idea to get your own buck. I don't know what your paying for stud fee, but, it's such a pain to have to travel around with your does. However, you can "rent" different bucks and never have to worry about a boy breeding his sister either. So, there are a lot of questions as to "convenience" that only you can answer.


I am completely new to this (don't even have a goat yet) so please bear with me. I have been reading about the diseases that can be spread when you introduce a new goat into your herd or when you rent a buck for your doe. I have read a little bit about a closed herd. You said "you never have to worry about a boy breeding his sister either".

I was thinking if I bought 4 Nubian kids (2 females and 2 males), made sure all were healthy with blood and fecal tests and proper worming and vaccinations, then bred them and took the extra bucks out as meat or to sell so I would only ever have two bucks that I would have a closed herd and have some disease control. However if brothers shouldn't breed sisters, I would have a problem very quickly. How could "closed herds" work?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

barb_jess said:


> I was thinking if I bought 4 Nubian kids (2 females and 2 males), made sure all were healthy with blood and fecal tests and proper worming and vaccinations, then bred them and took the extra bucks out as meat or to sell so I would only ever have two bucks that I would have a closed herd and have some disease control. However if brothers shouldn't breed sisters, I would have a problem very quickly. How could "closed herds" work?


I would get two good conformation does and the two bucks each from different but good quality stock and start from there. You can also research your bucks to determine if they produce more doe or buck offspring. 
There's a very good link which discusses the benefits of line-breeding. http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/83/83-6/Alice_G_Hall.html
It is kind of on the scientific side but very informative. Line breeding helps to create a better or more unified line of your breed. By weaning out the bad traits keeping those with the traits you desire, you upgrade your herd line so to speak. It takes a lot of time and selection process to complete. But when done right, you will eventually know exactly what your offspring will look like every time even down to their temperament.

It is recommended to not breed a brother sister due to the fact that they could inherit and pass on exaggerated traits/recessive (or bad traits) to the offspring. Try to use granddaughter grandfather, nephew niece, father daughter and mother son are also okay at times. The purpose of this is to get your most prized traits passed on to offspring and continue that line. In essence creating the perfect genetic specimen by standards.

When you use stud bucks this is not possible because you don't know the genetics of the buck number one and your constantly changing your buck genetics and not keeping the genetic line you are trying to acquire. Not saying you won't have beautifully conformed goats, just that is not something that would continue for generations and it is an unknown factor. The first breeding will be good but afterward the line drops. So if there are specific traits you want to have in your herd, line breeding is the way to go. Therefore it is a closed herd.

Oh and inbreeding is exactly the same as line breeding - it is just your weaned selection or those that have the undesriable traits that you sell or use a meat goat.


----------



## barb_jess (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you very much for this information mjgh06. I am off to follow your link.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I have 4 does, 1 buck. Blizzard lives with the ladies year round. We'll be expanding more does come spring. I actually want to get another buck so I can cycle the breedings between years.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Hi all. I have a few questions regarding owning a buck. I've been thinking about it for a while now, but have a few great friends that have their own bucks I can use, so I am hesitant to buy one.. Anyway, about how much does it cost per year to have a buck? How many does must you have to make it worth keeping a buck all year? I am up to 6 does right now, so I think it should make it worth it to have my own. But then again, I do have those friends close by who I am able to use their bucks for nice stud fees. Maybe someday? I'm just curious.. P.S. I own Nigerian Dwarf goats. Thanks for the input in advance!


I suggest owning your own buck. You can also make money off him like your friends do on you for stud fees when they see what a nice buck he is they might want to lease him from you too


----------

